# D&D game - West London



## dragonelfkin (Jun 2, 2008)

I am trying to get a D&D group together in the West side of London.

Depending on the time it'll take me to fully read up the new 4th ed rules, and sorting out practicalities (venue, time - I have some prefereces, but I'm flexible) it would be a 4th edition game.

Otherwise, I'll start it off as a 3.5 game - with a view of switching over at a convenient time.

PM/email me if interested.

Cheers,

Tom


----------

